# Was verdient ein SPS-Programmierer ?



## Outrider (28 November 2007)

Hallo Freunde, 
auch auf die Gefahr dass diese Frage vielleicht nicht ganz so hier gehört, möchte ich trotz dem ein sensiebles Thema anschneiden.
In der Firma spricht man bekanntlich darüber nicht :-( ( aber hier ist man anonym.
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Verdienst eine SPS-Programmierers.

Ich bitte dabei den Anstellungsgrad ( Elektriker, Meister, Techniker o. Ing. ) zu bennen , Berufserfahrung ( Jahre ), Firmengröße ( Mitarbeiter ) und Branche ( z.B. Maschinenbau, Personaldienstleitser, Chemie u.s.w.)

Die Benennung sollte dabei in Bruttolohn je Monat oder Jahr (Angabe der Monatsgehälter ) und Wochenarbeitszeit erfolgen.

Wie erfolgt die Überstundenvegütung?

Welche Region, Bundesland ?

Ich möchte dabei um Ehrlichkeit bitte, denn nur so kann man seinen Marktwert ungefähr abschätzen ( sicherlich gibt es gewisse Abweichungen).

M.f.G


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

...verdienen viel, bekommen wenig...so ist das als ing.

...weiterhin viel erfolg mit deiner abschätzung...vielleicht interessiert dich ja das thema am so called stammtisch


----------



## zotos (28 November 2007)

Fast alle Angestellten würde das wohl so beschreiben:


NOP0 schrieb:


> *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du wirst bezahlt, um deinen Kunden glücklich zu machen[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Vielleicht sollten die Leute mal bei IGM und IGChemie (Unter T) nachsehen.
Dorst steht sehr detaliert was gezahlt wird.


----------



## plc_tippser (28 November 2007)

Ja, das hatten wir alles schon mal und auch gerade aktuell.

Resultat: 

angelernter Irgendwas: 22000 - 70000€
Facharbeiter: 22000 - 70000€
Meister: 22000 - 70000€
Techniker: 22000 - 70000€
Ingenieur: 22000 - 70000€
Dr.-Ingenieur: 22000 - 70000€
Legastechniker : ~36000€

bei 35-85h/Woche zwischen Nord und Süd, West und Zone.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (28 November 2007)

Outrider schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> auch auf die Gefahr dass diese Frage vielleicht nicht ganz so hier gehört, möchte ich trotz dem ein sensiebles Thema anschneiden.
> .....


 

Und hier gehört es dann hin.

 pt


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Weiss was der verdient der hier diese Verdienst Fragen stellt 

Ordentlich mal haue *fg*


----------



## Perfektionist (29 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Fast alle Angestellten würde das wohl so beschreiben: ...


 
Danke an Zotos, Danke an NOP0!

EDIT + PS: das hängt natürlich morgen in meiner Firma  

war doch heute übrigens auch Thema bei Nano, wie gerecht ist welcher Lohn ...


----------



## himbeergeist (29 November 2007)

Outrider schrieb:


> Wie erfolgt die Überstundenvegütung?
> 
> Welche Region, Bundesland ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin Elektriker, Meister und Techniker, habe 12 Leute "unter" meiner furchtbaren Knute:-D (fachfremd, Extrusion von HD-PE), habe 23 Jahre Berufserfahrung, arbeite in einem Betrieb mit 154 Hanseln mit eigenen Maschinenbau (elektrisch bin ich der einzigste oder EINZIGARTIG :-D ) habe unsere Maschinen in Abu Dhabi oder Kuwait vor Ort in Betrieb genommen, Hilfestellung nach Finnland oder zum "großen Bruder" per mail, Überstunden werden bezahlt mit dem jeweilig gültigen Zuschlag, es gibt Urlaubs- und Weihnachstgeld, soweit das Gute. Negativ ist der Standort, da wohne ich zu weit im Osten!!! Und ob Ihr`s glaubt ich bin trotzdem zufrieden:-D , mehr darf ich nicht sagen.

Frank


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Dezember 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> Ich bin Elektriker, Meister und Techniker, habe 12 Leute "unter" meiner furchtbaren Knute:-D (fachfremd, Extrusion von HD-PE), habe 23 Jahre Berufserfahrung, arbeite in einem Betrieb mit 154 Hanseln mit eigenen Maschinenbau (elektrisch bin ich der einzigste oder EINZIGARTIG :-D ) habe unsere Maschinen in Abu Dhabi oder Kuwait vor Ort in Betrieb genommen, Hilfestellung nach Finnland oder zum "großen Bruder" per mail, Überstunden werden bezahlt mit dem jeweilig gültigen Zuschlag, es gibt Urlaubs- und Weihnachstgeld, soweit das Gute. Negativ ist der Standort, da wohne ich zu weit im Osten!!! Und ob Ihr`s glaubt ich bin trotzdem zufrieden:-D , mehr darf ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Frank


 
???? Kaum ne Stunde Fahrt mit dem Auto, dann bist du doch in Deutschland, also motz nicht.


Anonymos


----------



## himbeergeist (1 Dezember 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> ???? Kaum ne Stunde Fahrt mit dem Auto, dann bist du doch in Deutschland, also motz nicht.
> 
> 
> Anonymos


 
da bist du nun heute so zeitig aufgestanden, nur um mir diesen netten Satz zu schreiben, das ehrt mich! Habe Dank!

Frank

PS: bin gerade am googeln ob die Volkshochschule Nachhilfekurse in Erdkunde und Geschichte anbietet, wäre doch ein klasse Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Und was ist an diesem Satz " Und ob Ihr`s glaubt ich bin trotzdem zufrieden:grin: " unklar ? Ich vermute mal er ist in falschem Deutsch geschrieben


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Dezember 2007)

> PS: bin gerade am googeln ob die Volkshochschule Nachhilfekurse in Erdkunde und Geschichte anbietet,


 
Warum, also zum Flughafen braucht man doch nicht mehr als eine Stunde?


----------



## Zefix (2 Dezember 2007)

Werde IHler in der Automobilbranche und du bekommst 50k (im jahr inkl. Weihn.-,Urlaub.-,Gewinnausschütungs.-geld)schon in der Novemberabrechnung, nur damit du den MIST der sogannten Super AWL Progger ausbadest  und günstig erweitern darfst  

Zefix,der jetzt schon Weihnachtsurlaub hat


----------



## DN8 (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde voraussichtlich im  Juni  meine  Weiterbildung  zum  Techniker  abschließen. 
Habe gehört dass viele Techniker und Ingenieure außertariflich bezahlt werden.
Ich möchte mich in der Automatisierungstechnik nieder lassen, bin 27 Jahre alt und habe vorher,  5 Jahre lang als Energieelektroniker  gearbeitet  inklusive  Montage  und  Inbetriebnahme. 

Wie viel  kann  man  am  Anfang  verlangen?


----------



## dtsclipper (10 Dezember 2007)

Das hängt von Deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab.

Aber gut dran ist, wer in der Maschinenbaubranche UND in der IGM ist, und dann ERA 7 oder 8 einfordern.

Griele Füße.


----------



## plc_tippser (10 Dezember 2007)

DN8 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich werde voraussichtlich im Juni meine Weiterbildung zum Techniker abschließen.
> Habe gehört dass viele Techniker und Ingenieure außertariflich bezahlt werden.
> ...


 

Siehe 5. Post.

Das liegt ja auch an deinem Wohnort.

Der Markt bestimmt den Preis. Das Produkt muß natürlich passen.

Viel Erfolg, pt


----------



## DN8 (10 Dezember 2007)

Na ja Post 5 ist ziemlich allgemein was?:-D Das trifft auf 90% der Berufe zu.

Ich  befinde  mich  zentral bis westlich in Deutschland. 
Ich möchte bei einem Maschinenbau Unternehmen anfangen als Programmierer, ink. Auslandseinsätze mit IBN.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2007)

DN8 schrieb:


> Na ja Post 5 ist ziemlich allgemein was?...


 
Hi DN8,

das hätt ich vor fünfzehn bis zwanzig Jahren auch noch gesagt - aber Post #5 trifft das schon ziemlich genau ...

Ich hab mal auch in dem 22000-Bereich angefangen, als Elektronik-Hardwareentwickler, wo statt guter Facharbeiter auch normalerweise Ingenieure arbeiten. Heut bin ich als Automatisierungsprogrammierer nahe an den 70000. Und wenn mein kleiner Laden zumacht, arbeite ich morgen möglicherweise wieder für die Hälfte  

Tipp: Das Geld ist nicht das wichtigste am Job. Und wenn Du einen Chef findest, der Deinen Wert erkennt, so wird er Dich nach seine Möglichkeiten gerecht entlohnen.


----------



## DN8 (12 Dezember 2007)

OK, danke dann werde ich wohl mein Glück versuchen.

Kann mir einer paar Tipps zu den Verhandlungen geben?


----------



## zotos (12 Dezember 2007)

DN8 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann mir einer paar Tipps zu den Verhandlungen geben?



Ich hätte bei jedem Einstellungsgespräch Notizen machen sollen. Dann könnt ich Dir jetzt schreiben wie man es am besten nicht macht ;o(


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Dezember 2007)

DN8 schrieb:


> OK, danke dann werde ich wohl mein Glück versuchen.
> 
> Kann mir einer paar Tipps zu den Verhandlungen geben?


 

Also, lehn dich an die IGM Tarife an, die kannst du runterladen. Normal fängt man nach dem Studium mit T4 an, keine Ahnung was das nach ERA ist, aber das kannst du mit dem Tarifblatt rausfinden. Zu den Tarifgruppen gibt es auch bei der IGM Stellenbeschreibungen, allgemeine, aber das geht. Da habe ich mich auch immer drauf gestützt, auch bei AT-Löhnen. 

pt


----------

